# First time on Amtrak and it's cross country!



## MissT (May 25, 2016)

It'll be my first time on Amtrak. I'm taking the California Zephyr in the summer (I heard it's really crowded during that time). It's a solo trip that's gonna span 2.5 weeks. I've only taken the train in Europe two times, and the longest was about 4 hours. So, my train riding experience is pretty newb.

I'll be getting off Denver, SLC, Truckee (for Lake Tahoe), and Sacramento for a couple of days, and then I'll board the Coast Starlight to LAX to see and hang with friends and family for a month. I'll be taking coach all the way through, since each of my train ride is less than 24 hours. It's a pretty ambitious endeavor for myself, and it'll be the first solo trip that will last longer than a few days. But it's sometime I've dreamed of doing, especially before I turn 30.

My plan is to bring a cooler for my snacks and make some sandwiches on board. I'm trying not to break the bank here, but I did want to try and dine in once for either lunch or dinner, not sure which one I should do. I'd like some travel tips or travel hacks to make an enjoyable ride. I can definitely "go with the flow", but I still like to be armed with info before going into a big trip like this, especially solo.

I also have a few questions:

1. Can I lock my carry-on above me to the railing? I don't want to worry so much about it when I leave my seat or when I'm knocked out in the middle of the day. I did it in Europe only because I read somewhere that people did it and it was fine. My luggage will have a baggage lock on it's own, but I like to err on the side of caution. Especially, since it's all my stuff for a month and a half adventure.

2. Where exactly can I eat my snacks/food? And is there a place to refill my water bottle?

3. Will it be super cold on the train overnight, even in the summer?

4. How's the boarding process?

5. How "punctual" are the trains? I don't have any appointments for myself in any of the locations (except for lodging), so I'm pretty flexible, but I'm mainly concerned about the stop and board at SLC, since it's late at night.

Again, any additional tips or hacks would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chakk (May 25, 2016)

As a multi-, MULTI- time rider of the California Zephyr (CZ) and the Coast Starlight (CS), I can assure you that you will have a wonderful trip.

Be aware that your stop in Salt Lake City will take place around midnight, but there will be taxis meeting the train, which can take you to your hotel. This Amtrak station is not located in the best part of town, so walking from train station to hotel is not advisable.

Sacramento could have daytime temperatures of 40 C at the time of your arrival in the summer months.

The Superliner coach cars on the CZ and CS do not have "grill-like" luggage racks, but there may be a bar attached to the luggage "shelf" every meter or so that you could lock your suitcase to. There is also quite a bit of space underneath the seat in front of your seat where you could store luggage out of sight.

You can eat your own food at your coach seat or in the Superliner Lounge Car (upper level). However, you can only drink your own alcohol if you have purchased a room in the sleeping cars and drink it in your room. You can purchase alcohol in the lounge car and drink it there. or purchase beer or wine with your meal in the dining car and drink it there.

Amtrak coaches are notorious for being cold at night -- bring a travel blanket and a jacket. I also carry an eye shade and ear plugs, to quiet some of the noise from either my snoring or that of other passengers in coach.

Amtrak has generally been more on time in the past several months due to declining interference from freight trains with the declining economy. But trains in summer are very crowded, as you noted, and can run late due to longer stops at some stations for loading and unloading passengers. You can always check the time of your train on the web at www.amtrak.com, with the Amtrak app for IOS or Android devices, or by telephoning toll free in the USA 1-800-872-7245 (USA RAIL).

You will find electrical outlets at all coach seats with 110 volt plugs. No USB ports for charging devices on any trains (yet), so bring a charger and adapter that works with 110 volts and USA plugs.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 25, 2016)

Nice trip,wonderful memories are made of trips like this.

There are Many, Many threads and Trip Reports here on AU discussing these routes and cities.

Also the FAQ and First Time Rider Sub Forum will give you great info.

Please join AU as a member, it's Easy and Free, so you can have fun learning about Amtrak and Long Distance Trains!


----------



## City of Miami (May 25, 2016)

MissT said:


> 4. How's the boarding process?


The essential thing is that the train will not leave before the stated departure time.....sometimes later, but never earlier.

Boarding process varies greatly from station to station, depending mainly on the number of passengers getting on and/or off. Most of the time you will be assigned a seat before you board. Once you get an idea of what it's like in the coaches you can state your preference next time - without expectaton. 

Sometimes they scan your ticket in the station, sometimes on the platform. sometimes on the train. "Go with the Flow" is the only way to go.

It is a beautiful trip, I'm sure you will enjoy it. To me a cooler is more hassle than it's worth; you can restock up perishable snacks at your stops and bring with. The water on the train is fine.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2016)

Each Coach car and the Sightseer lounge car have a water dispenser on the top level near the stairs.

The water dispensers flow slowly so it will take some time to fill a water bottle.

Also you may have trouble getting a wide mouth water bottle to the water spout.


----------



## ScouseAndy (May 25, 2016)

I found on some trains the water from the dispensers could taste a little funny (I put this down to my personal taste as I am very funny about water and that it had stood in the tank for to long) so I took a bootle of quash to mix in it to hide the taste.


----------



## caravanman (May 25, 2016)

Someone is showing their Scouse credentials... I am guessing that a bootle of quash comes from Merseyside? 

Hi MissT,

Welcome to Amtrak, I am sure you will have a great trip!

I do find the long distance trains a bit too cold at night, due to air con, but I buy a cheap "throw" blanket in one of the many drug stores, only costs about $7, and I wear my wooly beany hat. I think you can secure your case if you bring a long enough chain, but be reassured that such theft from Amtrak trains is pretty rare indeeed. You can visit the lounge/viewing car at any time and meet many interesting fellow travellers. You can eat your own food there or at your seat. There is a cafe area on the lower level of the lounge car, if you fancy a coffee or a beer. The Lunch menu is cheaper than the evening Dinner menue, overall, but do not expect silver service at either.

The water dispenser in each car is safe to use, but is designed to dispense into small paper cups, provided. You may need to fill a larger bottle with repeated fillings of the paper cup.

The Zephyr is my favourite train in America, the scenery from Denver westwards is magnificent.

The Zephyr starts from Chicago, if boarding in Chicago, it's just turn up at the departure gate and wait till it's time to board. You can stand in line or just sit and relax. Seats are often assigned by staff when you get to your coach on the platform itself. You can ask for a window or aisle seat, but what you get can be what is available. Getting in the line early might make it easier to get your choice. If you are not assigned a seat, then board and sit where you like.

Please feel free to ask for more info if required!

Ed


----------



## MissT (May 26, 2016)

chakk said:


> Be aware that your stop in Salt Lake City will take place around midnight, but there will be taxis meeting the train, which can take you to your hotel. This Amtrak station is not located in the best part of town, so walking from train station to hotel is not advisable.



Thanks for all the info!

My lodgings are mainly airbnb, so obviously they have a check out time. I plan on arriving to every train station at least an hour early. Will it be fine doing that in SLC, since it's late at night?


----------



## BCL (May 26, 2016)

Here's a photo of a Superliner upper level.







There's that odd shaped bent tubular metal that serve somewhat as dividers. Those don't serve any structural purpose, as the rack is self standing. I suppose that could be used to lock down an item. However, Amtrak personnel may not like it, perhaps worried that it might be rigged or worried that it could be left behind with no means to remove. If you're asked to remove a lock, consider that an order.

As for the temperatures, you never know. You could encounter a colder than typical car, and different parts of the car can be warmer or cooler. You're not going to be able to control it, so it might be best to dress in layers and perhaps buy a blanket to take on board.

You'll have no issues consuming your own food/beverages at your own seat or in the lounge car. You won't be allowed to consume it in the dining car or the cafe seating area. You can also ask for ice.

Don't expect the long distance trains to be on time. Issues with dispatch has been mentioned, but there are also cases where a locomotive breaks down and a replacement has to be hooked up. That can take a while to get up. They generally stay on schedule, but being delayed happens often enough. They do have padding in the schedules. I've heard of trains that were behind two hours show up early further down the line.


----------



## tomfuller (May 27, 2016)

I think you can check your luggage during the day at the SLC station and then take the TRAXX train into the city. Make sure you get the last TRAXX back to the station or you'll have to get a taxi.

For someone traveling solo, my favorite HI Hostel is the one at 10th & H in Sacramento. It is a Victorian mansion across the street from City Hall. It is an easy walk from the Amtrak station (6 blocks).


----------



## andersone (May 31, 2016)

as for security we use a locking KYSS bag - very unique. We never use it in sleeper and it actually gets the most use in lodgin,,,

for my checked luggage I use zip ties ,,, just make sure you have something to cut them open on arrival

we dont use taxis, we use Uber and had no trouble getting one at the wierd arrival and departure times in SLC.

you might want to look at some of my vids of the Zephyr here,,,,

i would suggest you change to a sleeper for the Coast Starlight so you can access the Pacific Parlor Car,,, most unique car in the Amtrak fleet.

kick back and relax,, enjoy the ride


----------

